# cairo



## مهندس: هانى قطب (8 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على مشروع معالجة مياه الصرف(wastewater treatment) مخططات و حسابات واسأل الله عز وجل ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hytham67 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*تخطيط وتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي : -*




*تعتبر هذه المرحلة من أهم مراحل مشروعات الصرف الصحي حيث يتم في هذه المرحلة تحديــــــــد نوعية وحجم وتكلفة المشروع و ما هو المطلوب تنفيذه بالضبط حيث يمكن تصميمالمشروع ليخدم فترة من الزمن تناسب ظروف المشروع وتغير العوامــــل التي تؤثر في حســـاب حجم المشـــــروع وتكاليفه ومدى إمكانيات تجديد أو عمل إضافات للمنشآت كلما احتاج الأمر لذلك .* 
*ويوثر في هذه الدراســـــات العمر الافتراضي للمشـــــروع ومنشاتـــــه ويراعى ألا يكون التصميــم للاحتياجات المستقبلية وفي نفس الوقت لايكون تصميم المشروع عبء كبيرا في التكلفة بحيث يتـم تنفيذ المشروع ليلائم جميع احتياجــات الناس في أي وقت وبأقل التكاليـــف و حسب الإمكانيــــات المتوفرة ومعنى تنفيذ المشروع بأقل التكاليف أيأن يحاول المصـمم الاستفــادةقدر الإمكـــان من الظروف الطبيعية للمنطقة وخصائصهــــا مثلاً أن توضع الأنابيب بحيث تجري ميــــاه الصـرف فيها بالجاذبية قدر الإمكان دون الحاجة الى مضخات لرفع المياه . *
*وللوصول الى تنفيذ مشروع صرف صحي يلبي المتطلبات المرجوة منه لابد ان يمر هذا المشروع قبل تنفيذه بعده مراحل أساسيه هي : -*​

*1- إعدادالدراسات الاوليةاللازمة للمشروع.*
*2- تخطيط الشبكات .*
*3- تصميم الشبكات .*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ*



*· الدراسات الأوليةاللازمة لتصميم مشروعات الصـــــرف الصحـــــــي :-*​


*( 1-1 ) تحديد كمية المجاري السكنية Domestic Waste Water

أ‌- عدد السكـــــــــــان الذي يخدمهم المشـــــــــروع :-
حيث انه عند البدء في تصميم مشروع الصرف الصحي يتعين تقدير كمية مياه الصرف الصحيالمنتظرة حتى نهاية فترة التصميم ، وعند التصميم يراعى أن الكثافةالسكانية تختلف من بلد إلى آخر ومن منطقة إلى أخرى في نفس البلد وهناك عدة طرق لحساب معدل السكان الحالي والمستقبلي . 
ويجب مراعاة أن عدد السكان للهكتار الواحد يختلف حسب نوع المساكن وطبقة السكان فيزيد عدد السكان للهكتار في المناطق السكانية تبعاً لعدد الأدوار وعدد السكان . 

ب - معــــــــــدل استهــــــــــلاك الميــــــــــــاه :- 
تعتمد كمية المياه المستهلكة على مدى توفر المياه ومستوى التطور الذي وصلت إليه المنطقة ويجــب مراعاة أن كمية المياه المستهلكة لن تذهب جميعها إلى شبكة الصرف الصحي وذلك لفقــــــد بعض من كمية المياه المستهلكة في غسيل السيارات وري الحدائق وإطفاء الحريق . 
كما يجب ملاحظة أن كمية مياه الصرف الصحي الواصلة إلى الشبكة تتغير تبعاً لمدة استهلاك المياه فهي تتغير موسمياً ويومياً بل وتتغير من ساعة إلى أخرى (منحنى التغيير في كميــــة مياه الصــــرف الصحي الواصلة إلى محطة المعالجة ) . 

ج - فـــــــــــــترة التصمـــــــــــيم :-
وهي الفترةالزمنيةالتي تستطيع فيها الشبكة أن تستوعب كمية مياه الصرف الصحي المتوفرة وفترة التصميم لشبكة الصرف الصحي تختلف حسب المواد والمنشئات المتواجدة في الشبكة . 





( 1-2 ) تحديد كمية المجاري الصناعية ( Industrial Waste Water ) :-

حيث أنه عند تنفيذ شبكة الصرف وتوصيل مجاري أي مصنع إلى الشبكة فإن كمية مياه الصرفمن أي مصنع تعتمد على نوع الصناعة وطريقة تصميم خط الإنتاج . 

( 1-3 ) تحديد كمية مياه الرشح ( Infiltration ) : - 

في حالة أن تكون مواسير شبكة الصرف الصحي تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية فإنها تكون معرضة لان تتسرب المياه الجوفية إليها وتعتمد كمية المياه الراشحة المتسربة إلى الشبكة على عدة عوامل منهـــا 
( موقع المواسير بالنسبة لمنسوب المياه الجوفية – نوع المادة المصنوعة منها المواسير – نوعية الوصلات بين الأنابيب – طول وقطر الأنابيب – مسامية التربة ) . 
وتتراوح كمية المياهالراشحة بين ( % 3-5 ) من أقصى تصرف سكاني ويكمن إيجادهــــا بمعــادلات تجريبية مثل : - Q=CHD 
حيث Q هي كمية المياهالراشحة .
D قطر الماسورة بالبوصة .
C معامل النفاذية ويعتمد على نوع المواسير .

( 1-4 ) دراسة اتجاه هبوب الرياح : - 
وذلك لمعرفة اتجاه الرياح السائدة أغلب أوقات العام وذلك لتحديد الموقع المناسب لوضع محطة المعالجة حتى لا تتجه الروائح من المحطة إلى المدينة بفعل الرياح . 

( 1-5 ) دراسة الخرائط الطبوغرافيـــــــــــة : - 

تعتبر الخرائط الطبوغرافية من أهم متطلبات التصميم لتحديد طبوغرافية المنطقة والتي عن طريقها يحــــدد اتجاه جريان مياه الصرف الصحي في الشبكة وبالتالي موقع محطة المعالجة بحيث يكون الجريان بالجاذبية قدر المستطاع وتحاشي عمليات الضخ لتقليل التكاليف . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
· تخطيــــــــــط الشبكـــــــــــــــات : - 


· خطـــــــوات تخطيــــــــــط شبـــــــــكات الـصــــــــرف الصـــــحي : -
1- الاستعانــــــــــة بخرائط كنتورية لمعرفــــــــــة تفاصيــــــــــــــــل المنطقــــــــــة .
2- الاستعانة بمخطط تنظيمي مبين عليه مناسيب الشـــــــوارع والطــــرق والمباني .
3- تحديد اتجاه تناقص خطوط الكنتور بحيث يكون الجريان بالجاذبية قدر المستطاع .
4- تمثيل المواسير بخطوط مستمرة ترسم في منتصف الطريق وتمثل غرف التفتيش بدوائر أوشكل مربع.
5- تحديد اتجـــــــــــاه الشبكـــــة بسهم عند غـــــرف التفتيـــــــــــــــش .
6- تحديد المساحة التي يخدمها المجرى الواصل بين كل غرفتي تفتيش .
7- ترقيم أو تسمية غرف التفتيش لمعرفة موقع أي مجرى في المنطقة .
8- أي خط توصيل بين غرفتي تفتيش أو من المنزل الى غرفة التفتيش يجب أن يأخذ إتجاه سريان ميــــاه الصرف الصحي في الشبكة أو عمودياً عليه على الأقل .

· كما يجب في هذه المرحلــــــة مراعـــــــاة ما يلـــــــي : - 
1- أن تمر الشبكة على جميع البيوت السكنية .
2- الاقتصادية في التصميم .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


واليكم شرح متكامل لخطوات ومراحل وحسابات تصميم شبكة صرف صحي مبسطة 
من خلال الروابط التالية​




*


----------



## hytham67 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام تقنية الأغشية لتحقيق استدامة إعادة استعمال المياه المعالجة

Membranes Bioreactor Sewage Treatment for Sustainable Effluents Reused



MBR WWTPs​


- مقدمة:
انتشر استخدام تقنية الأغشية (Membranes Technology) في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي المنزلية بشكل واسع عبر العالم في السنوات العشر الأخيرة مع العلم أن أول استخدام لها بدأ في عام 1960. و تشير الدراسات و التقارير الاقتصادية الدولية أن قيمة مشاريع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام الأغشية (MBR) عبر العالم بلغت 10 مليون دولار عام 1995 و تصاعدت الى 217 مليون دولار عام 2005 الى 360 مليون دولار عام 2010. و أحد أهم الأسباب التي أدت الى انتشارها هو النوعية فائقة الجودة للمياه المعالجة النهائية الناتجة عن محطة المعالجة و بالتالي قدرتها التامة على تلبية أشد المتطلبات و المعايير اللازم توفرها في نوعية و مواصفات المياه المعالجة لإعادة استخدامها بشكل آمن و بحيث ينعكس إيجابيا" على الصحة و البيئة المحيطة. بالإضافة الى أن استخدام الأغشية ضمن نظام المعالجة البيولوجية يؤدي الى تخفيض المساحة اللازمة لمحطة المعالجة الى حد كبير مقارنة مع طرق المعالجة البيولوجية كنظام الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و فوق هذا كله فهي تتميز بالكلفة المعتدلة و بالقابلية التامة للتأقلم مع أي تغيير أو تشدد بالمواصفات اللازمة للمياه المعالجة في المستقبل القريب و البعيد. و بسبب هذه الميزات فقد اعتبرت تقنيةالأغشية ثورة جديدة معاصرة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و إعادة الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة على نحو أوسع مما كان عليه في المحطات التقليدية و خصوصا" للمناطق التي تعاني شحا" في المصادر المائية.
إن قدرت هذه المحطات على توفير مياه معالجة خالية من بيوض الديدان و بعض العوامل الأخرى الممرضة أعطى ميزة إضافية لمحطات المعالجة المعتمدة على تقنية الأغشية و ذلك إذا علمنا أن طرق المعالجة البيولوجية الميكانيكية التقليدية (الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و ....الخ) غير قادرة على ازالة بيوض الديدان الشائعة الانتشار في منطقتنا ، مع الحسنات و الميزات السابقة الذكر توجب علينا التفكير الجدي باستخدام هذه التقنيات الجديدة للحصول على مياه معالجة آمنة صحيا" و بيئيا".
إن استخدام الأغشية ضمن حوض المعالجة البيولوجية لسحب المياه المعالجة بالضغط السالب يلغي الحاجة لأحواض الترسيب الثانوية بالإضافة الى حجزه الشوائب و الكائنات الدقيقة ضمن الحوض البيولوجي مما يعطي مياه معالجة ذات جودة عالية و مناسبة جدا" لإعادة الاستخدام و على نطاق واسع. وهذا متطلب أساسي للمناطق التي تعاني من قلة المياه كما في الدول الجافة و شبه الجافة (مثل سوريا). كما أن هذه التقنيات تلعب دورا" مهما" في خفض صرف المياه المعالجة جزئيا"(بسبب حالات الطوارئ التي تتعرض لها محطات المعالجة البيولوجية) الى البيئة المحيطة (أنهار، بحيرات، ....) و بالتالي الحفاظ على البيئة و على مصادر المياه من التلوث.
و في هذه المحاضرة سيتم التعرف على هذه التقنية الجديدة الواعدة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و مدى أهميتها في تحسين مواصفات المياه المعالجة و جعلها قابلة لإعادة الاستخدام المستدام و على نطاق واسع.​




​
2- مدخل الى تكنولوجيا الأغشية
بدأ استخدام أنظمة الأغشية (Membrane Systems) لتحقيق الهداف الخاصة في معالجة المياه و تحليتها في ستينيات القرن الماضي و مع مرور الوقت تنوعت التطبيقات التي تستخدم فيها تكنولوجيا الأغشية حتى أصبحت في السنوات العشرة الأخيرة التقنية الواعدة في الحصول على مياه صرف صحي معالجة و بمواصفات عالية الجودة. و تشير بعض الأبحاث الى أن معدل تزايد نمو استخدام هذه التقنية عبر العالم بحوالي 9 % سنويا و بحيث تمثل المشاريع الخاصة بتنقية المياه الملوثة المنزلية و الصناعية بواسطةالأغشية حوالي 20 % من مجمل المشاريع عبر العالم.



إن استخدام تقنية الأغشية في معالجة المياه الملوثة جاء لتلبية التشدد بالمواصفات الخاصة بنوعية المياه المعالجة بالإضافة الى قدرتها توفير مياه معالجة ذات نوعية عالية منسجمة دوما" مع المواصفات القياسية للمياه المعالجة المراد إعادة استخدامها بشكل آمن و بحيث ينعكس إيجابيا" على الصحة و البيئة المحيطة و ذلك مهما بلغ التشدد بالنوعية بالإضافة الى التخلص من النواتج الثانوية للمواد المطهرة المستخدمة حاليا" (مثل الكلور) مع ازالة العوامل الممرضة التي تؤثر على صحة الإنسان. و تتميز هذه المحطات بإمكانية إقامتها ضمن أو قرب التجمعات السكنية نظرا" لثباتية أدائها مما يوفر التكاليف الكبيرة لمجمعات الصرف الصحي المركزية.
تشير الدراسات و التقارير الاقتصادية الدولية أن قيمة مشاريع محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي باستخدام الأغشية (MBR) عبر العالم بلغت 10 مليون دولار عام 1995 و تصاعدت الى 217 مليون دولار عام 2005 الى 360 مليون دولار عام 2010. ان استخدامالأغشية ضمن نظام المعالجة البيولوجية يؤدي الى تخفيض المساحة اللازمة لمحطة المعالجة الى حد كبير مقارنة مع طرق المعالجةالبيولوجية كنظام الحمأة المنشطة و التهوية المطولة و فوق هذا كله فهي تتميز بالكلفة المعتدلة و بالقابلية التامة للتأقلم مع أي تغيير أو تشدد بالمواصفات اللازمة للمياه المعالجة في المستقبل القريب و البعيد. و بسبب هذه الميزات فقد اعتبرت تقنية الأغشية ثورة جديدة معاصرة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و إعادة الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة على نحو أوسع مما كان عليه في المحطات التقليدية و خصوصا" للمناطق التي تعاني شحا" في المصادر المائية.
منذ تسعينيات القرن الماضي كان العمل متواصلا" لخفض تكاليف هذا النوع من محطات المعالجة و ذلك لتفادي التكاليف الكبيرة لهذا النوع من المحطات و بحيث يصبح قابل للاستخدام و بكلفة قريبة من كلفة محطات المعالجة التقليدية. فالنسبة الى تكلفة إنتاج المتر المربع من مساحة الأغشية نفسها فقد انخفضت من 400 دولار أمريكي للمتر المربع في عام 1992 الى اقل من 50 دولار أمريكي للمتر المربع في عام 2005 و الشركات المنتجة للأغشية لا تزال تحاول خفض تكلفة إنتاج الأغشية الدقيقة (MF) و إطالة عمرها التشغيلي ( الشكل التالي):​
*للمزيد من المعلومات يرجى تحميل الملف من المرفقات*​


المحتويات: (39 صفحة)
- مقدمة:
1- الطرق التقليدية لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و أساليب إعادة استخدام المياه المعالجة
2- مدخل الى تكنولوجيا الأغشية
3- طرق استخدام الأغشية لتحقيق الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة
4- مبررات و حسنات تقنية الأغشية في الاستخدام المستدام للمياه المعالجة
5- مناقشة بعض الحالات العملية و المشاريع الواقعية



​


----------

